# Slightly Rough Idle



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

Cruse 1.4T

So my engine starts smoothly and run under acelleration smoothly. I notice when it is up to temperature, it idles a little rough. I figured this is normal for a 4 cly motor. No service codes at this time. Is this normal, or do I have a problem?


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine does the same thing..no worries


----------



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------

